# Bring the Sub-Title Game Back



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello all, not sure if everyone remembers this old game I started a long time ago. Well I decided to bring it back with some rule changes.
Rules:
Provide a funny sub title for the pictures that are posted, the pics will have a desiganted number and so that we will all know what goofy sub-title goes to the pic.
This time anyone is allowed to share a pic to have made fun of just try to keep it in the realm of WFB or 40k, also number the pics in accordance to previous pics posted. Have Fun

#1. Deamonette infiltartion tactics Episode 1- blending in with Blood Letters
#2. This is the last known photo of Baltazar the Bloody, this photo was taken just before the ComicCon Massacre, police are still investigating and if anyone has seen this man, please notify your local law enforcement.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

1. I'm not a retard. Slaanesh says I'm special.
2. Er... have they stood me up again. I'm sure they said slaughtering and pillaging at this time and place...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

1: "These undies are so damn itchy..."

2: "I get the feeling i won`t finding any promising recruits here. Hrmmm."


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

1. "I have a masive wedgie in these damn fur undies!"

2. "I geuss i will maim then burn with killing done last this time. The one pointing that small boxy thing goes first!!"


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

1.DRUGS FOR THE DRUG GOD!!
2.queue jumping-now punishable by death.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

1. Cow or woman? You decide!
2.Im the most baddass lvl 83 druid you will ever see.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

#2 Now where is the lil green haired bastard that keeps laughing...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

#3 Coming soon to theatre near you The Terror Bears!
#4 Alright, who is the asshole who thought it would be funny to put this in my footlocker.
#5 Today my kin, we the glorious Eldar shall march upon GW to demand our new codex and lest forget the cookies.

(ok I know the bear pic has nothing to do with 40k but I couldn't resist that one)


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

3. I just want a hug...
4. This here's Jimmy, my ventriloquist dummy. Say hello, Jimmy!
5. I just have a thing for Wraithlords you know... I know it's overkill to have four of them, but better safe than sorry. Oh crap, Grey Knights...


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

3. Burning bear piss burns!!
4. Hey my Captain Crunch came with a prize!


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

3. Meanwhile at Hasbro HQ: "Well.... I guess it was a bad idea to make real care bears"
4. "Ahh guys you shouldn't have! This is the best birthday present a guy could hope for"


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

1. WE ARE SHARIN ARE LAZARS
2. Hail hitler
3.Not a camera trick she really is that tall.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

#6 With gas prices rising to phenominal heights, the orks have decided to look into other means of transportation.
#7 Brother Casius will never trust his chapter master again when it comes to blind dates.
#8 The turtles will no longer put up with the Shredder's shenagains with a lil help form the Tau.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

6. Portable Batch-Toaster! Orks included for demonstrative purposes only, you'll have to catch your own.

7. What lovely big teeth you have...

8. Recycling that last toe for the Greater Good.



Must say I think your number 7 was hysterical. :laugh:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

6. This idea's totally foolproof...
7. 'Scuse me, do you know the way to Macragge?
8. Still crap in close combat


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

6: At the end of this fight the Orks would realise that perhaps the Petrol companies hold the key to winning the war...

7: Tyranid: Marine! I am your father!

Marine: NOOOOOO!!!!!!

Tyranid: Lol that's my line from earlier.

8: The galaxy cringed in fear now that the Tau had come up with a way to neutralize their nominally crap close quarter combat options.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

3: "Quick! We need ponies, now!"

4: "I`m thinking codpiece, couldn`t you see this fitting well on my crotch?"

5: "Is that damn ranger checking out my ass again?!"

6: Without the mek`s expertise, the latest batch of deff dredds did not have the same appeal...

7: "You like steak raw? Holy crap, me too!" 

8: "I get the armour, but did they have to hammer this freaking antenna to my skull...?"


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

1. I know. Everyone has the same complaint about the T-shirt, but the boys at GW headquarters have now outlawed the showing of niples. What are you gonna do?

2. Hurry up and take the damned picture, I have to get in line to get my powerpuff girls #1 signed by the author.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

3. No one expects the Care Bear Inquisition! No one except the ordo malleus that is.
4. Gentlemen, tonight the House of Nordic Quisine has a rare treat to offer. Our chef has prepared the delicacy, "Severed Head of Wierdboy", for your dining pleasure.
5. You just can't ignore that the only non-black item of this fine scene is the glowing arrow pointing to what the Eldar like to call, "The House of Divine Farseer Pleasure."


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry for my absense this week you know, holidays keep ya busy.

#9 Just keep shooting, we must ensure that there is not a single tree left standing.

#10 Dear Nurgle, Im fine with the decay and the rot, I really enjoy the new tentacle thingy you have given me, but a I'm slightly confused about the addition of breasts, yes they make things interesting but isn't that your brother's department. V/R Plague Marine # 44


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

9. Fire! FIre again! Keep firing! 

Sir there is no enemy remaining.

Then shoot the ground where they stood!!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

9. Dum de dum, another three million credits wasted for my personal amusement, I love being chapter master!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

9. Look at dis new Looted Wagon we'z got ourselves! Dakkadakkadakka!!!!!
10. Dammit. Those wankers damaged my bramour...


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

A little late but...

#8 Ward's solution for Tau short-comings.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

9-The Land Raider Crusader calender 2011 did not sell as much as the Black Templars wished. What kind of sane person would turn down such a beasty machine in action??

10-Nurgle tries a different approach to ensnare follower. Targeting 40 year old virgins over internet dating sites!!


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

9. Guys in Land Raider "All right, what idiot company left their banner behind? We ain't a taxi service you know!


10 (A little racy but) .... The Plague Marine looks at his left hand and says "If this were a Manga you would be proper "F*cked"


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

9. Get the latest exciting installment of Machine Spirits Gone Wild.
10. I just spent $400 on Microsoft points to give my Xbox Live avatar boobs, check it out.


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

1. Matt Ward starts doing artwork to go along with his fluff.
2. God I love being a roadie for Gwar


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

#3 What? Strawberry Shortcake has higher ratings? GRRRRRR!!!!!
#4 Look guys, I looted something of theirs HAR HAR HAR
#5 Well it's 5th edition I guess the only thing we can do effectively now is just stand here and look cool.


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

#6 "Das right boys, keep it up, feel the burn"
#7 "Can I offer you a breath mint"
#8 "No way am I ever going to let Michelangelo talk me into going to Games Day in costume again. This is downright embarrassing"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

9: "Are you sure this is the right battlefield...?" 

10: "Left hand holds fork... This will take some getting used to..."


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

#11 Recently the White Scars decided to hire some outside talent.
#12 I Inquistitor now burn you heretic
#13 Who whould have figured Shao Kahn was one of the missing primarchs, explains a few things.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

11. Matt Ward writes fluff for the White Scars...
12. Burn! Kill! Purge!
13. Now, let me tell you a story


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

4. "C'mon... kiss my lucky Ork head."

6. The Orks have finally decided to go green.

7. "Blink God-Emperor damnit!"


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

#9 they see me rollin'...
#11 killing orks has become a lot easier now that Goku has joined the White Scars


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

11: Masenko Ha!

12: They took the bait. All holy orbs of Antioch have been captured. Now, initiate White Rabbit attack mode... 

13: That guy? Oh yeah, he totally stole the Emperor thing from me...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

11: With this guy now a part of the Space Marine army the Orks were left to consider whether Ganondorf or Bowser would be a better investment.

12: I may be cute and cuddly but my hairballs are powerfull enough to fuck a Terminator over with.

13: I went to have a nice cup of tea with that Big E chap and got into a big argument But then my Mom got scared and said "you're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-air." 

When I whislted for a cab and when it came near the liscence plate said fresh and it had dice in the mirror. If anything I could say this cab was rare but I thought nah forget it yo home to Bel-air! 

I walked up to the house about 7 or 8 and yelled to the cabbie yo homes smell ya later! I looked at my kingdom, I was finally there to sit on my throne as the Prince of Bel-air!


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

#11. "Now witness the FULL POWER of the white side of the force!!!"

#12. Primarch of the II Legion Astartes, pitied for his unfortunate mutation, and sanctioned for cleaning himself in the Emperor's presence one to many times. 

#13. Primarch of the XI Legion Astartes, sanctioned for improper loincloth length, and for refusing to wear proper power armor into combat.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

#14 The recent success of the Blood Angels and Necorns tag team has led them into looking into other options, The Silent King wasn't exactly pleased with the results of working with the Emperor's Children.
NM: Hey yo Silent King dude look we made a sex bot.

#15 DENIED!!!

#16 whats that smell...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

14. She's as cold as steel that one.
15. Happy Slap!
16. Now you wouldn't eat a blind person, would you?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

14: Naturally, the key designer of the necron chassis was male... 

15: YOUR SOUL IS MINE BITCH! 

16: ...Fucker`s behind me isn`t he? :cray:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

14a. Serpion5's new necron model.

14b. The sister of battle weren't very happy when the new girl showed up.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

#17: Folks call em Tubby, but during Christmas time, he is really Santa Claus

#18: I came here across the entire freaking galaxy with the promise of punch and pie! I get here and no pie and no punch WTF Titus

#19: A Wyche's ultimate close combat weapon, leaving the house without deoderent, they say it even negates an invulnerable save! 

#20: Look I know im not from the 41st milliniuem, but I think I would make one hell of a daemonette, aww come on Slaanesh give me a chance, you gave Fulgrim a chance and I'm way better looking than that asshole!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

17: I may be smiling on the outside. But really I am crying since all I want is a fucking hug and these bastards just run away!!!

18: You shoulda seen the fish I blew apart to spawn these Bloodletters. It was *THIS* big.

19: The trial of Dark Eldar Wych Bikini volleyball ended rather quickly after the contestants slaughtered each other to appease the bloodthirsty crowd.

20: After looking at her last movie appearance the designers in Nottingham were struggling to think of a creative way to say that your movies are crap and we *REALLY* don't want you in our universe.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

17: "Can somebody help? My legs have sunk into the ground! Somebody?"

18: "Dude, are you seeing this?! Double Rainbow! What does it mean?" 

19: "Do you mind? I have a duel to get to with some pretender from another universe! Stop shooting light beams at me!"

20: "Nervous? Nah, I can take that Lelith bitch easily. Is she running late or something?"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

17. you don't want to see me dance...

18. I came...I saw...oh god, my arse itches

19. CHARGE INTO THE BEAM!!!

20. no really, I have a 3+ save


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

20. No really, put that apple on your head.
19. (yes this came to mind) Don't break my heart, my achy breaky heart....
18. Run, the fuck, at me, bro.
17. Super nurgle will save the day!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

17. WHAT, BRO???

18. Eeeverybody mooove! (Princess bride, anyone?)

19. Sonic _booooooom_

20. Stare at my tits, that's right, pay no attention to the sai...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

17. Hulk ANGRY
18. Opera - 40k style: The Ballad of the Lonely Chaos Lord
19. You fucking man-whore! Goddam shit husband, come back!
20. The knives are just for show.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

You guys have been responding quite well to the game again, I'm glad to see folks still enjoy this, anyway here are 5 new ones for you all, show them no mercy!

21. Look Captain White Castle is just over that ridge, lets move!
22. When I'm done here I will have the perfect man.
23. Recruiting within the Tau has begun to lower their age limit from 18 yrs of age to 6...
24. Teddy has always had a history ass kickery, when he joined the UM he even had the balls to bitchslap Marneus and make himself the chapter master.
25. FIGHT!!!!


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I think you said we could post our own photos...









26. Crisis suit: who sucks at close combat now?
Space marine: :muffeled:still you!
Crisis suit: (stepping down from the marine and blowing the marines brains out with a plasma rifle) neh, it was lousey caption anyway


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

21. I want that one
22. Join the Adeptus Mechanicus - we've got fresh titties
23. Lied about his age to get in. Doesn't he regret it now..
24. Back in my day, we didn't complain about these Black Crusades. We just did one massive Great Crusade and then shagged all the women. Those were the good times.
25. Oh dear...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

#26 Space Marines don't get kicked by Chuck Norris, Space Marines run into Chuck Norris' foot.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Only posting for the last photo.....

25. BABALITY!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

21: Damn my hand is sexy...

22: Damn Ikea crap. 

23: This is my training rifle for when I grow up! 

24: We will not surrender to them fascist renegades, this I promise you.

25: WhatdoIpresswhatdoIpresswhatdoIpressSHIT! 

26: Brother Derpus` experimental combat maneuver of headbutting his opponent`s foot yielded tragic results...


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

25.(inresponse to Serp)Quarter-turn forward A!!! Psy blast his ass!!

24. yeah that's right they cloned me to show these younguns how to crusade in style.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

High_Seraph said:


> 25.(inresponse to Serp)Quarter-turn forward A!!! Psy blast his ass!!


Don't forget F F D F Low Punch to perform the Fatality


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

27. Tau FW" dont go in there that ork is about have his finger pulled"
28. By the order of the holy Inquisition, the next one to refer to me as The Booby Lady will be executed!!
29. New Chaos Codex Featuring Chaos Beastman, huh?
30. Hogan, Do you smell what the Bison is Cookin?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

21. "Why am I always on point?"

22. When the Mechanicus offered Magos Helena implants this wasn't quite what they meant. 

23. "Yeah, that's right. My helmet is a traffic light."

24. "Jolly good show lads. Now let's go give them the old one two. Pip pip."

25. Primaris Psyker: "Special move daemonic possession... wait... oh crap!"


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

27. You know what? I'll stay here and let you guys get on with it.
28. She can interrogate me any day.. hang on, on second thoughts...
29. Whaddya mean "I'm different"?
30. We have no eyes!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

27: There`s orks in there. Also, nice pec... 

28: Yeah, I am totally not a vampire in disguise... 

29: In M41, being a furry went to a whole new level... 

30: The GFC hit everybody pretty hard, and even the cast of Street Fighter were forced to sell out.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

27. Why is your hand on my tit?

28. The Inquisition calander get yours today!! (warning will shoot deadly lasers at heretics.)


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

30.Welcome to Lucius Shop of Chaotic Wonders, today all Daemonic Armour is Half off!!!
31. My name is Typhus and I'm here to PARTY!!!!
32. Profile picture for Goro's application for acceptance as a daemon prince...
33. A brief yet rare glimpse within the mind of Matt Ward.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

30. Simply irresistible
31. Whaddya mean I stink?!
32. I just want to feel your wonderful breasts
33. If that's batman, I hate to think what the Joker's going to look like...


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

30: Lucky Lucius always had a way with the ladies yet no-one knew why...

31: KHAAAAANNNN!!!!!!

32: Goro: Plus side- 4 arms for fighting and uber badassness. Down side- Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle Feet for hands.

33: For when the shit gets real: Adam We.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry for the delay folks Holidays are busy buy times!!!

34. Check out my new Autocannon, only cost 8,000 box tops of Khorne Flakes.
35. Yeah I'm a Word Bearer, I gotz my own cultists and I getz the bitches!!! Don't be hatatin!
36.Veronica, Likes: long walks on the beach, Romantic dinners and loves to be flirty. Dislike: Slaanesh, hairy men, and Orks
37. The next Hollywood Re-Boot Hustler-AVP Style


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

30: Mmmm... Nippleteeth... 

31: Duuuuuude... I'm feelin' a bit sick.

32: You don't need to see my identification...

33: And with that, Halloween was forever abolished within the Ultramarines chapter...

34: Whoa... This is the best crack pipe ever... 

35: Yo... My psyker bitch is hungry ya know? 

36: Sadly, removing the mask did little to improve her singing voice... 

37: AvP 7: The Barfight...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Er, anyone know where I can put this?

Yeh, she makes a killer sandwich

...is actually a transexual

so, spend time with your family?


----------

